# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  mi bi presli na platnene....

## leonisa

da, da....trebali smo jos davno, ali me neenuzijazam MMa ohladio. no sad smo fino poceli koristiti i tutu, i rekla sam STOP jednokratnim.
NO, kako krenuti? 
koliko komada dnevno je potrebno?
koliko komada je uopce potrebno?
da li su rodine all in one?
sta, ko, gdje, kako..help!
(da, idemo sutra na radionicu  :Smile:  )

----------


## Maja

moram:   :Grin:

----------


## Riana

ja sam za sad kupila 4-5 komada, investicija je to!
još uvijek mi se sve miješa   :Teletubbies:  od hrpe informacija. više ni ne znam kome sam platila kome ne...  :Laughing:  

i mene zanima da li će rodine biti AIO?

----------


## leonisa

> moram:


znam da moras...vec sam ih nekoliko puta drzala u rukama i topila se, a juce je ono bila tresnja na vrhu slaga  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Olivija

:D Bolje ikada, nego nikada! 

Odi si sutra na radionicu pa ćeš SVE saznati!

----------


## anjica

*NO, kako krenuti?* 
krenuti je lako, ali poslije je problem kad se pelene počnu nekontrolirano gomilati  :Grin:  

*koliko komada dnevno je potrebno?*
5-6

*koliko komada je uopce potrebno?*
između 25-30

*da li su rodine all in one?*
nisu

*sta, ko, gdje, kako..help!*
ovo je jaaako opširno pitanje

*(da, idemo sutra na radionicu * 
da

----------


## Riana

blago vama zagrepčankama...

----------


## slava

Nama ih treba 5-6 za dan i jedna za noć. 
Lijepo isčitavaj po forumu,  pa slobodno pitaj što ti nije jasno   :Smile:  .
Samo kreni i dobro nam došla   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Riana

> *da li su rodine all in one?*
> nisu


to mi je malo  :Sad:  , mislim općenito. pelene su lijepe, slatke, a treba ih onda 'skriti' s coverom, mada ima i njih slatkih, ali ipak...

no, dobro.

----------


## makka

*leonisa*, nikad nije kasno  :Smile: . 

Mi smo s platnenima krenuli kad je Marko imao 21 mjesec. Jedino što su naše 90% hm, a jedina nova mi je Motherease iz intro offera.

----------


## ivarica

> moram:


i ja   :Grin:

----------


## Dia

krenuti je lako...a kako se zaustaviti   :Grin:

----------


## emily

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> *da li su rodine all in one?*
> nisu
> 
> 
> to mi je malo  , mislim općenito. pelene su lijepe, slatke, a treba ih onda 'skriti' s coverom, mada ima i njih slatkih, ali ipak...
> ...


jos nisu
imat cemo i AIO :D

----------


## anjica

> imat cemo i AIO :D


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## mara

Leonisa imam ti ja set Indisposibles.
Posudim ti da vidiš kak vam ide, a kad se ufuraš kupuj ko' luda.....

----------


## leonisa

mara  :D   :Kiss:  (i ostali smajlici koji ljube i grle!!)

----------


## Janoccka

> *koliko komada je uopce potrebno?*
> između 25-30


 :/
Mislim da je 20 uvrh glave....

----------


## anjica

ja nemam sušilicu i po kenjkavom vremenu i po zimi bi mi 20 sigurno bilo premalo

----------


## leonisa

mozda je bolje pitanje, koliko ode dnevno  :Smile:  
i pretpostavljam da nije isto kod 2mj. i 11mj. bebe. ili se varam

----------


## Amalthea

> blago vama zagrepčankama...


Zašto?

Pa i mi smo bili platneni!  :D

----------


## anjica

uzmi da ih mijenjaš svaka 2-2 i pol sata po danu i cijelu noć ti je u jednoj koliko ti ispadne, oko 6 komada i nek ti se npr. jednom iznenada pokaka, uglavnom mi nema šanse da bi uspjeli s 20 pelena :/

----------


## anjica

> Riana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> blago vama zagrepčankama...
> 
> 
> Zašto?
> 
> Pa i mi smo bili platneni!  :D


mislim da je Riana mislila na radionicu što sutra ne može ići

----------


## Janoccka

> mozda je bolje pitanje, koliko ode dnevno  
> i pretpostavljam da nije isto kod 2mj. i 11mj. bebe. ili se varam


Još oduzmeš to što uloviš u tutu  8)

----------


## Janoccka

> ja nemam sušilicu i po kenjkavom vremenu i po zimi bi mi 20 sigurno bilo premalo


Meni je lakše zimi... Samo ih frknem na radijatore...

----------


## Felix

mislim da ti je 20 pelena uvrh glave. ako kaka u tutu, i manje.
drago mi je da si se preobratila, iskreno ocekivala sam to   :Smile:

----------


## buby

pa draga moja, kaj jučer nisi niš rekla...
nismo ni stigle do te teme  :Grin:

----------


## Riana

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Riana prvotno napisa
> ...



Da, mislila sam na radionicu!  :Laughing:

----------


## ra

i mi smo dugo bili samo na 20 kom. kamaris. i zimi, i po vlažnom vremenu, i bez sušilice. 
a onda sam polako prestala brojati   :Rolling Eyes:  

u svakom slučaju - dnevno 5-6 komada.

i ja kažem: blago zagrepčankama! baš bih ih tako rado opipala (na noinoj guzi   :Grin:  ), pogotovo nakon ovog jutrošnjeg priloga.

----------


## emily

> i ja kažem: blago zagrepčankama! baš bih ih tako rado opipala (na noinoj guzi  ), pogotovo nakon ovog jutrošnjeg priloga


ra, ti kao clanica Udruge mozes puno napraviti po ovom pitanju, u smislu da pokrenes radionice i prodaju i kod vas  :Wink:   8)

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam s Jankom pogrješila. Prije nego se rodio razmišljala sam o platnenima, ali nisam bila baš informirana i drugi su mi govorili da sam luda, da kaj ću prati tolike pelene, da bla bla...Na kraju sam odustala i jako mi je žao, za njega je ionako sada prekasno.
Ali s ovom ćemo bebom od početka krenuti s platnenima!
Samo se moram još malo educirati.

----------


## leonisa

zivjele podruznice :D

----------


## leonisa

> Ja sam s Jankom pogrješila. Prije nego se rodio razmišljala sam o platnenima, ali nisam bila baš informirana i drugi su mi govorili da sam luda, da kaj ću prati tolike pelene, da bla bla...Na kraju sam odustala i jako mi je žao, za njega je ionako sada prekasno.
> Ali s ovom ćemo bebom od početka krenuti s platnenima!
> Samo se moram još malo educirati.


e, ja sam mislila da su to jos one platnene kakve smo mi imali...tetra pelene...

----------


## Riana

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam s Jankom pogrješila. Prije nego se rodio razmišljala sam o platnenima, ali nisam bila baš informirana i drugi su mi govorili da sam luda, da kaj ću prati tolike pelene, da bla bla...Na kraju sam odustala i jako mi je žao, za njega je ionako sada prekasno.
> Ali s ovom ćemo bebom od početka krenuti s platnenima!
> Samo se moram još malo educirati.
> 
> 
> e, ja sam mislila da su to jos one platnene kakve smo mi imali...tetra pelene...


isto. 
koja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ana.m prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa to sam i ja mislila. Da sam znala da nije tako, nitko me ne bi odgovorio. A sada mi je najbitnije da me MM u tom podržava. I njemu dosta trošenja love na jednokratne.

----------


## ra

> i ja kažem: blago zagrepčankama! baš bih ih tako rado opipala (na noinoj guzi  ), pogotovo nakon ovog jutrošnjeg priloga
> 			
> 		
> 
> ra, ti kao clanica Udruge mozes puno napraviti po ovom pitanju, u smislu da pokrenes radionice i prodaju i kod vas   8)


  :Idea:

----------


## Riana

da, i na švedske...
čekamo prodaju u podružnicama...

ovi poštanski troškovi s prodaje web str. su stvarno ubitačni...

----------


## kailash

da, *ra* poduzmi nešto  :Kiss:

----------


## may

ja glasam za 30 ak pelena...mi se presvlačimo cca svaka 3 sata...
i peremo svaki 3. dan...

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Leonisa*...  :D ja ti mogu posuditi nekoliko različitih pa da vidiš koje vam najviše odgovaraju prije konačne kupovine.

Još samo da Lunu preobratimo.  8)

----------


## Olivija

Obzirom da vozi kolica... neće ta još dugo!  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> Obzirom da vozi kolica... neće ta još dugo!


  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

postali smo ponosni vlasnici nasih prvih platnenih pelena!!! predivne su! sve!
Lei se svidja izabrana (ovak na oko i ruku  :Grin:  ) a najvise je poludila za etiketom rodina pusa! 8)

----------


## leonisa

sad vidim ovo gore!
Anita, moze   :Wink:  

a za Lunu LOL!!!!

vec je vidim kak prevodi non stop x2  da otplati dug na kartici koji je napravila kupujuci silne pelene  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam se zaljubila u pelene   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Riana

> Ja sam se zaljubila u pelene



ajde malo opširnije, pliz :D

----------


## Ivanna

I mi bi platnene! Vidjela sam rodine pelene i sad sam  :Zaljubljen:  
Počela sam čitati sve vezano za platnene i samo imam sve više pitanja! 
Bilo bi najbolje da postoji jedna vrsta, te kupiš, toliko komada i gotovo!
A ima stvarno prekrasnih pelena!

----------


## Olivija

Ali da je samo jedna vrsta, onda bi se izgubio sav čar sumanute kupovine, šivanja, rasprave, začetavanja svakog topica....   :Laughing:

----------


## Ivanna

Je, istina! Al bi meni bilo puuuno lakše!
Čini mi se kao da platnenašice govore nekim pitajbogakojim jezikom!
Idem čitat da naučim nešto, a sve više upitnika imam nad glavom. Dok ja sve proučim, dijete će mi prestat nosit pelene!  :/

----------


## Riana

> Je, istina! Al bi meni bilo puuuno lakše!
> Čini mi se kao da platnenašice govore nekim pitajbogakojim jezikom!
> Idem čitat da naučim nešto, a sve više upitnika imam nad glavom. Dok ja sve proučim, dijete će mi prestat nosit pelene!  :/



isto  :Bouncing:

----------


## kailash

ma neee, cure pohvatat ćete sve...
ima zgodan booklet na engleskom, doduše, u kojem su sve bitne informacije o platnenima  ovdje u How to nappy guide  :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Meni je od jučer puno stvari jasnije, puno toga sam naučila i shvatila da je to toliko super stvar, da mi je toliko žao što ih nisam imala i za Janka   :Sad:  .
Riana...evo kopipejstat ću što sam napisala Mamuški u pp jer mi se neda ponovo pisati...

Ovako, na radionici je bilo super. Pelene su prekrasne i moja odluka je da definitivno kupujem njih. U paketu se može kupiti 20 komada+10 uložaka pa ispadne nešto jeftinije. Uglavnom za sada imaju one size, ali koliko sam vidjela može ih beba nositi od rođenja pa evo, od voditeljice radionice maleni ima 2,5 godine i 17-ak kila i stane u njih, tako da...Dugoročne su. Pričalo se o jednokratnim pelenama, koliko su zapravo štetne, neekološke, od kakvih štetnih materijala su napravljene. Dovoljno da se u sekundi odlučiš za platnene. Pa se govorilo o pranju, tj. održavanju platnenih. Kratki rezime: 
1.Dovoljno je cca 20 pelena za pčetak, možda čak za prvih nekoliko mjeseci 
2. Pranje je ako se ima toliko pelena cca svaka 3 dana, za to vrijeme se pelene skupljaju u jednu kantu u koju se može staviti ili malo ulja čajevca ili malo alkoholnog octa. Stavljaju se na pranje, bez previše praška, po mogućnosti s ponovljenim ispiranjem i BEZ omekšivača jer smanjuje moć upijanja. I ako nije potrebno ne stavljati ih u sušilicu, a ako da na malu temp. Mogu se sušiti na suncu-poželjno, u sobi na zraku ili po zimi na radijatoru i nije ih potrebno peglati 
3. U početku ponekad nije potrebno dok je beba mala stavljati uložak, od 6 mjeseci ili ako se ide s bebom van, može uložak radi boljeg upijanja+ako nisu AIO, idu na njih i zaštitne gaćice kojih bi bilo poželjno imati 3 komada. Nje problem imati ih ni kada se ide van ili na put. Prljave se ubace u vreću i doma na pranje. 
4. postoje nekakve tosamine krpice koje se mogu staviti u pelenu na uložak, vrlo tanke a pogodne za skupljanje drekeca. Jako jeftine i kada se beba pokaka samo se skupi krpica i baci se u wc. A ako se beba samo popiški, mogu se i prati nekoliko puta. 
Ja sam oduševljena, čekam da saznam spol  i odmah kupujem cijeli paket! Dezeni su stvarno prekrasni, materijal mekan, ugodan na dodir. Ma predivne stvarno! 

Ne znam kaj te još zanima...
I naučila sam kaj su tu pocketice i još čudo stvari 
 :D  :D

----------


## titimita

A koliko kosta taj paket od 20 komada? I je l se dobiju zastitne gace u paketu?

----------


## MELITA06

gledala sam i ja djh i prilog o pelenama-preeeekrasne su!

----------


## koalica

Evo ne mogu vjerovati, već me par dana to počelo jako interesirati i danas sam tek ulovila vremena da idem malo čitati o tome i skužim da sam za 1 dan fulala radionicu   :Crying or Very sad:   Mojoj tuzi nema kraja. 
Pridružujem se onima koji su mislili da te platnene pelene izgledaju kao u doba naših baka. Ali ovo mi se čini mrak.

E sad mene isto zanima gdje se to može kupiti, koliko dođe taj paket od 20 kom., i tako to. 
Jaaaaaaaaaako me zanima  :?

----------


## emily

koalice, nemoj biti tuzna, slijedeca radionica ce biti vec za 10-ak dana  :Smile: 
bit ce objava na portalu i forumu dovoljno unaprijed da se stignes prijaviti 

paketi ce biti 10% jeftiniji od redovne cijene pojedinacnih pelena

----------


## Riana

ana.m   :Heart:  
mi smo nešt skupili, pa bi recimo kupili 10-tak rodinih (nadam se da i to spada u paket  :Smile:  ).
a možda uzimaju i čekove 8) 
mislim, doista je ta početna investicija pozamašna, ali se stvarno isplati...
 :Love:

----------


## @n@

Može nam netko reći cijenu paketa i za koliko je to komada?
Thnx.

----------


## koalica

Da, meni je isto dosta bitno znati cijenu što prije (da obradim mm-a   :Laughing:  ) - malo smo u stisci s lovom pa da nekako probam to organizirati

----------


## Lu

pelene su po 85 kn, ulosci po 20 kn komad. zastitnih trenutno nema ali ce ih uskoro biti.

----------


## koalica

A jesu te zaštitne potrebne uvijek??? I ulošci????

----------


## aries24

koalice prva pomoć za početnike  :Wink:

----------


## koalica

Aries srce si   :Kiss:

----------


## emily

o prodaji Rodine puse procitajte  ovdje
 :Smile:

----------


## barakuda

Leonisa, mi isto kombiniramo tutu i platnene, imam ih ukupno 24, perem svaki 5-i dan, jer kaki iskljucivo u tutu, a i popiski se najcesce u tutu, tako da nam je pelena dugo suha. Citajuci tvoje postove, mislim da je i kod vas slicno, zato potpisujem one koje kazu da ce vam 20-ak biti dovoljno.

----------


## Adrijana66

a kako to funkcionira po noći? pustite ih da prespavaju cijelu noć ili ih prematate?

ja nova...
ljuta na pampers i slično... a sada mi je kap prelila čašu jer je ona ful aktivna, skače, penje se i trči, a one jednokratne je žuljaju i rade ranice na gornjem dijelu prepona   :Evil or Very Mad:  

tako da... sam zainteresirana...

znači, sve je u jednom, pere se na koliko stupnjeva i osuši se i to je to   :Grin:  ?
pišete 20 pelena za početak, a koliko bi bilo za bebicu od 13mj za početak? 
Thanx, platnopelenašice   :Love:

----------


## aries24

bude cijelu noć
osim ako ne osjetim da je procurilo ili da se pokenjao, al to se desilo 1 ili 2x
i sve to bez kreme na guzi
pa nek mi netko kaže da je mokra guza-crvena guza  

nikad nije kasno preći na nešto bolje, zato samo naprijed  :D

----------


## Zorana

U nasem slucaju svakako vazi mokra guza=crvena guza.  :Sad:  
 :Razz:  Ja sam u svakom slucaju za platnene. Ali, bez idealiziranja, molim. 8)

----------


## Adrijana66

ma ja ni sad ne koristim kremu   :Embarassed:  , jako jako rijetko... jer navodno prenosi te beštije E.Coli...

a kakva su vam iskustva s urinoinfekcijama, rijeđa, češća il nema veze? meni je važno jer mi mišika ima refluks...
hm... možda to baš i ne spada pod ovaj naslov...   :Smile:  al slučajno ako ste pričale o tome, uspoređivale... 

a mokre maramice? kakva su iskustva s njima? ko inače...

ok, nadam se da ću vam se pridružiti...
samo da dobim prvu plaću...   :Laughing:  
šta je, tu je...   :Smile:

----------


## Janoccka

Mokra maramica je ona koju uzmeš suhu iz kutije i smočiš pod vodom  8)

A još bolje su mokre krpice...

A najbolje guzu pod vodu...   :Wink:

----------


## may

> A najbolje guzu pod vodu...



a da sad..     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

> Leonisa, mi isto kombiniramo tutu i platnene, imam ih ukupno 24, perem svaki 5-i dan, jer kaki iskljucivo u tutu, a i popiski se najcesce u tutu, tako da nam je pelena dugo suha. Citajuci tvoje postove, mislim da je i kod vas slicno, zato potpisujem one koje kazu da ce vam 20-ak biti dovoljno.


tnx!
je, tak je kod nas!
super  :D 




> A najbolje guzu pod vodu...


ovako i mi.
od kada je stavljam pod vodu, bilo da se pokakila u pelenu, tutu, jako zapisala, guza nam je ko sa reklame. ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put koristila maramice. proslo je nekoliko mjeseci.
jos kad pocnemo platnene, di ce nam biti kraja   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Mi nosimo guzu pod vodu ili obrisemo sa mokrom tetra pelenom i sl. Nekad uzmem i vlazne maramice, pogotovo kad negdje idemo. Ali, gotovo uvijek vlaznu maramicu isperem prije upotrebe.

----------


## momtobe

> Janoccka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> A najbolje guzu pod vodu...  
> 
> 
> 
> a da sad..


Je,je, ček' da ti malena malo još naraste, pa ćete i vi guzu prati u lavabou...

----------


## mamuška

iskusne mame, hitno molim savjet: 

ovako, pretpostavimo da mi je dijete već dovoljno veliko za pocketice i AIO. 
ako imam 25 pelena, kolko bi u tu brojku išlo pocketica, kolko AIO (ostalo su fitted)??? :?

----------


## may

> may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Janoccka prvotno napisa
> ...


a ne ne, mi imamo bide   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> iskusne mame, hitno molim savjet: 
> 
> ovako, pretpostavimo da mi je dijete već dovoljno veliko za pocketice i AIO. 
> ako imam 25 pelena, kolko bi u tu brojku išlo pocketica, kolko AIO (ostalo su fitted)??? :?


*x*fitted+*y*pocket+*z*AIO=25  :? 

to ti je opet individualno, ja npr. nisam ljubitelj pocketica 
15 fitted i 10 AIO

----------


## wildflower

ali, ako volis, postoje pocketice i AIO i za one najmanje  :Smile: 

inace potpisujem anjicu, 15 fitted + 10 AIO. i dodajem - barem 2 para zastitnih u trenutnoj velicini.

----------


## mamuška

i još nešto- molim da mi objasnite razliku između soakera, boostera i doublera. ima li uopće razlike?

----------


## momtobe

> i još nešto- molim da mi objasnite razliku između soakera, boostera i doublera. ima li uopće razlike?


Soaker je naziv za vunene zaštitne gaće
Booster je uložak velike moći upijanja, deblji
Doubler je tanji uložak

Jesam dobro rekla?

----------


## vimmerby

ali soaker je i uložak (npr. Kissaluvs)

e mamuška, jadna ti s nama!   :Saint:

----------


## mamuška

pa mislila sam na soaker tipa uložak, naime sva tri pojma/predmeta na slici mi izgledaju isto... za neki,mislim booster, piše da nije za insert za pocketicu...  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Olivija

Svi su u biti dodatni i koristiš ih uz regularni insert, ili uz fitted pelenu ili ponekad u AIO. Obično samo booster, soaker i doubler nisu dovoljni sami za sebe u pocket peleni. Jesam li i ja zakomplicirala?!

----------


## koalica

Olivija što se mene tiče jesi   :Grin:   Ali ja ionako više niš ne kužim  :?  Ok, odlučila sam se za početak za jedne rodine da probam pa me zanima recimo onaj uložak ide uvijek u pelenu ili samo po potrebi (duga šetnja, noć....) i jel se pere ili baca????

----------


## Dia

obicne iliti fitted pelene vec u sebi imaju usiven ulozak tj. pojacane se medu nogicama
neke bebe slabije piskiju ili je recimo taj usiveni ulozak od frotira pa dobro upija i onda ti ne treba dodatni ulozak
neke fitted imaju nasiven dodatni ulozak kao recimo jezik (znaci samo je sasiven na jednoj uzoj strani za pelenu

znaci dodatni ulozak mozes i ne moras staviti u fitted pelenu

pocket pelena ima samo 2 sloja (vanjski nepropusni i unutarnji od flisa ili pamuka) ta pelena ne moze upijati i onda se u nju izmedu ta dva sloja stavi ulozak, doubler, tetra pelena... na nacin da ta pelena na ledima nije do kraja sasivena pa kroz to umetnes ulozak unutra, zato se i zove pocket=dzep

aio pelena je kao fitted ali ima vanjski sloj nepropusan

----------


## koalica

Malo mi je jasnije, ali koliko vidim to opet sve ovisi o vrsti pelene   :Rolling Eyes:   Uf, koliko podataka   :Grin:

----------


## Riana

ja sam isprobala dvoje poketice  i stavila sam uloške i obje su promočile za samo dva sata kao da su od papira.

što radim krivo?
nadam se da su to samo početničke greške

 a i ne sviđa mi se previše što joj je guza sada podosta 'debela' u platnenima :/

----------


## Olivija

Koalice - za noć ćeš ziher trebati i uložak.
Riana - koju si pelenu koristila i čime su je napunila? A za veliku guzu - a navići ćeš se! Ja neke hlačice nisam ni mogla navući, a i bodići odjednom postanu prekratki... Tak je to kada se strata kasno (s planenima!)

----------


## leonisa

> Riana - koju si pelenu koristila i čime su je napunila? A za veliku guzu - a navići ćeš se! Ja neke hlačice nisam ni mogla navući, a i bodići odjednom postanu prekratki... Tak je to kada se strata kasno (s planenima!)


jao, o ovom nisam ni razmisljala :shock:

----------


## Riana

za sad imam par rabljenih (5). čekam covere, valjda danas stižu.
poketice, pretpostavljam, jedna ima nepropusni sloj + uložak a druga nema nepropusni vanjski sloj + uložak, kaj ja znam kakav, uložak.... jame, koja zbrka!

debela guza...
da bodići su definitvno na knap.
fora je u tome kaj sam sad negdje između. danas moram kupiti još jedan paket jednokratnih i tako sve dok ne skupim dovoljno platnenih, koje me još i ovako 'neugodno' iznenade    :Grin:  
pa mi je splasnuo entuzijazam od pre par dana...
 :Sad:  

....

----------


## Olivija

Ma ne brinite! Nema panike ni ako se dijete smoči - malo ćeš u češće presvlačiti i nikome ništa. I nama se dogodi s vremena na vrijeme poplava. Obično su to dva razloga: ili nisam dobro namjestila samu pelenu (obično ne prijanja lijepo oko nogu) ili uložak nije dovoljan za količinu urina koju moj mališan ispusti. Nekada samo malo pišne, a nekada k'o veliki. A imam nekih pelena koje baš i nisu neki šampioni nepropuštanje... Malo si pročitajte ovajtekst, pa će vam biti malo jasnije. I ja sam u početku bila ziher samp s jednokratnim pa sam uvijek nijh nosila za van, no dođe to ubrzo na svoje.

----------


## vimmerby

eto, i ja se tješim da nebreš odmah biti stručnjak

a veće bodiće sam trebala kupovati i prije jer je buftl oduvijek nosil velike pelene. tak da imamo finu zalihu!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> druga nema nepropusni vanjski sloj + uložak, kaj ja znam kakav, uložak.... jame, koja zbrka!


  :Grin:  Skriveni sloj PUL-a i uložak od konoplje.  :Grin:

----------


## Riana

:Grin:

----------


## buby

riana, strpljivo na početku - poslije ćete uživati i birati pelene ovisno o prigodi,  raspoloženju, boji majice i sl.  :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

ja bas nisam ljubitelj pocketica jer mi cesto pustaju
koliko sam shvatila samo fuzzi bunz ne pusta (iz mojih, a i tuđim iskustava) al i ona pusti nakon 2-2,5 sata
fitted nam NIKADA nije pustila jer ako i pređe moc upijanja kroz cover ne ide van nego se on nekako smoci iznutra

sto se tice odjece i mi furamo broj veci zbog pelene   :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

To što pocketica pusti nakon par sati je i normalno: napuniš je s komadićem platna i očekuješ da sve to ostane između nepropusnog sloja i razigranog djeteta - malo teže. Fitted će upijati do zadnjeg ruba i čička i drukera prije no što se nakupi dovoljno tekućine da krene van. Ja volim pocketice i fitted koristim jedino za noć, ali naučiš s vremenom kako koju napuniti i sa čime tako da se ne sekiram kada odemo u šetnju ili u goste. Sad sam se sjetila jednog nedavnog blama: stigle one prekrasne male SB AIO, ja ih oprala samo jednom, i obukla za u goste   :Laughing:  ajme kako mi kak je miš bio mokar! Morali smo od Frana posuditi body... Teško je objasniti da su platnene bolje kada mama ne pročita da se moraju oprati nekoliko puta prije prve upotrebe!

----------


## koalica

E pa to nisma znala da se moraju prati nekoliko puta prije prve upotrebe  :shock:  Zašto????

----------


## Dia

pranjem dobijaju vecu moc upijanja
mozes ih i 24h drzati u vodi prije pranja

ma ja ti to ne radim, na nekima pise da ce za 3-4 pranja postici moc upijanja, pa cekam, ovak i onak ce se oprati bezbroj puta

----------


## buby

meni je bed koliko su fitted mokre unutra, na maloj guzi
ne prakticiram dugo ostajanje u peleni
mijenjamo svaka 2-3 sata

----------


## Dia

vidis mene fascinira kako mu je koza suha bez obzira na mokru pelenu

----------


## leonisa

juce smo dobili od mare pelene na probu.

sad sam totalno zbunjena....one su deblje i vece od rodine puse, ulozak je deblji....

nadam se da Lei nece biti velike. suse se i izgledaju mi ogromno nasprem njene male guze  :Grin:  

(ovak na prvi pogled su mi najdraza "vrsta" kakve su rodina pusa, ne AIO, ne pocketice vec...grrr, moram opet surfat da vidim kak se zovu. koliko novog materijala za ucit. MM me sinoc pitao "jesi ti sigurna da se zelis u to upustiti?"  :Grin:  )

----------


## vimmerby

bez brige, i mene je to pital kad sam mu počela trubiti o platnenima.

njega sam privoljela na "upuštanje u avanturu" obećavši da on ne bude "to" trebal mijenjati ak bu mu baš tak čudno!

sad je već zaboravil na obećanje, tralalala....

----------


## leonisa

:Smile:  

joj, jedva cekam da se posuse pa da ih isprobamo
(pola se susi vani a pola na radijatoru, i ko za inat danas nema ni sunca ni vjetra, a dovoljno je toplo i ne trebam paliti grijanje....)

----------


## Olivija

Zaštitne su ti ziher suhe, pa lijepo umotaj Leu u tetru dok čekaš da se ove fensi pensi posuše  :D

----------


## anjica

i što prije nam pokaži slike Leice u platnenim pelenama  :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

Lea trenutno ima prvi put u zivotu platnene!!! i to rodinu pusu! preslatka je!!! 
(i za RP mi ne treba novi bodic!! guza joj nije puno veca nego u jednokratnim....sad bi isla do RG po paket  :Grin:  ) :D

----------


## leonisa

evo, moja velika cura je bila 2h u RP, za to vrijeme obilno dojila, doruckovala...i skinem je da je premotam- suha. stavim je na tutu i popiski se ko velika. sad smo se vratili nazad u RP :D

----------


## Olivija

:D super!

----------


## aries24

ma bravo za leu  :D 

baš mi je drago zbog vaše odluke, znam da ti je neobična velika guza u platnenima, sa jednokratnima kao da ni nema pelenu, al isplati se

 :Kiss:

----------


## mamuška

iskusne, molim vas ocijenite ME Sandy Diaper od 1 do 4!!! 1 je najgora, a 4 najbolja ocjena. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## aries24

mi ju koristimo za noć, super upija
za dan mi je malo široka među nogicama
ajd nek bude 3

al kud baš do 4   :Laughing:

----------


## mamuška

> al kud baš do 4


  :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> iskusne, molim vas ocijenite ME Sandy Diaper od 1 do 4!!! 1 je najgora, a 4 najbolja ocjena.


i ja dajem 3

----------


## may

ja dajem 5   :Laughing:   super nam je

----------


## leonisa

kak da znam jesu li prevelike? curi nam sa strane...jel moze to biti razlog?

----------


## Olivija

Stavila si Rodine? Čini mi se da bi ih mogla smanjiti za jedan druker u visinu. Ali to nema veze s curenjem: cure ako zaštitne gaćice nisu dobro namještene. Zaštitne gaćice su dobro namještene tako da nema lufta između nogu i gaćica, i da platno ne viri van.

----------


## leonisa

ove kaj su iscurile su indisposables. rodine sam smanjila za druker.

koje zastitne preporucate (cije)? (sad imam na probi, jos nisam kupila, pa ako se odlucim za ove poput rodinih da znam koje zastitne)

----------


## Olivija

Naruči si svakako promo paket od Mother Easea - prekrasna frotirska pelena (za noć) i odličan cover za nekih stotianjk kunića ( Mother-ease® Cloth Diapers
Introductory Offer  )Kako ja puno više koristim pocket i aio, to nam je jedini cover kojeg uopće imamo...
Žene su jako zadovoljne i s MIB (oliti smib) coverima - baš mi se čini da se neki i prodaju tu na našem forumu.

Indisposables su također fitted, tako da je vjerojatno pitanje covera... (ne znam, nemam s njima iskustva..)

----------


## Riana

ja imam MIB cover (zaštitne 92 kn s poštarinom, ovak 15 kn manje)
i jednu kamarisovu (dobila na poklon!)

i super su, na drukere.

propustile su jednom (zaštitne), ali zato jer nisam dobro 'upakirala' platnenu.

----------


## Dolisa

Definitivno ME ili Popolini. Ova ME intro offer ti je super, meni je posiljka stigla za niti 10 dana.  



Mi se totalno uhodali s platnenima  :Grin:

----------


## Dia

ME ili MIB

----------


## anjica

> koje zastitne preporucate (cije)? (sad imam na probi, jos nisam kupila, pa ako se odlucim za ove poput rodinih da znam koje zastitne)


popolini

----------


## Riana

eh, ovu noć su mi propustile i zaštitne. oko 3 smo išle na presvlačenje   :Nope:  
a lijepo sam sve zatvorila. :/

----------


## Olivija

A dogodi se! Možda je više cicala po noći...

----------


## Riana

> A dogodi se! Možda je više cicala po noći...



je i pila je vode, papali smo bologneze pa je bil žedna.
i cendrava, prije par dana joj je izbio kutnjak, a kaj je sad ne znam.
i stalno je nekaj sanjala i pričala u snu - to mi je ful slatko.

a cover od flisa? i on propušta kod veće količine? imam jedan i debeli je i nije mi baš za po danu.

----------


## Olivija

Ovak, ja nemam niti jedan od flisa, ali oni bi i trebali biti super za noć! Flis i vuna. Samo vunu trebaš lanolizirati s vremena na vrijeme. Pretpostavljam, ovo stvarno ne mogu kategorički tvrditi, da i flis i vuna ako puštaju, puštaju malo vlage posvuda. Kod "plastičnih" covera nikada neće pustiti plastika, već će se negdje stvoriti otvor, rupa (obično kod nogu, tj. prepona) kroz koju će tekućina jednostavno isteći, a onda odmah i upiti odjeća. 
Inače ti je flis dobar i za po ljeti, koliko god to ludo zvučalo! Materijal je paropropustan tako da se guza ne pajsa, već diše, pa je temperatura i unutar plena niža. (to nisam znala prošlo ljeto, a to je dosta bitno za pišonje..)

----------


## anjica

> a cover od flisa? i on propušta kod veće količine? imam jedan i debeli je i nije mi baš za po danu.


on ti je super za noć

----------


## Riana

anjica

danas je on na redu  :Laughing:

----------


## momtobe

Hm, stvarno je flis cover ok za ljeto? Ja sam mislila da jako grije, znam kako je meni kad se pokrijem flisastom dekicom. Ali, ako diše, a diše, onda da... 
Probat ću i ja noćas flis zaštitne (imam tots bots), pa javim rezultat.

----------


## coccinella

Momtobe, koji tots bots cover imaš? Nisu svi njihovi dobri za noć.  :/

----------


## momtobe

> Momtobe, koji tots bots cover imaš? Nisu svi njihovi dobri za noć.  :/


E, sad mi kažeš  :Laughing:   a Hana već u peleni i spava. Imam onaj na šarene krugove, na čičak, nije cijeli "dupli".

----------


## coccinella

:Laughing:  
Eto, onda nam se pohvali kako je prošla noć.
Inače, sjećam se, kada sam davno čitala o tim coverima, da je za te krugove navedeno da su od tanjeg flisa, kao i onaj prugasti, za razliku od crvenog, jednbojnog (kakav smo mi imali) koji je malo deblji i odlično nam je služio po noći. NITI JEDNOM nije propustio.   :Smile:

----------


## may

ja nemam dobrih iskustava sa flisom   :Sad:

----------


## coccinella

Ovisi kakav je flis.... valjda.  :/ 
Ja sam imala i svoje home made zaštitne od flisa i bile su jednako pouzdane kao i tots bots red wrap. 
Ipak, zbog prirodnijeg materijala, za drugu bebu bih se za noć više orijentirala na vunu.   :Smile:

----------


## Olivija

Je, je sve ovisi koji je flis... Ispričavam se ako ste imale burnu noć punu presvlačenja   :Embarassed:

----------


## momtobe

Preživjeli smo noć suhi! :D  Doduše, Hana ovih dana malo manje piški noću jer manje i jede (izbija joj zub), ali nekako imam osjećaj da bi ovaj tots bots izdržao i mokriju pelenu bez beda.

 Izvukle ste se ovaj put...  :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

:Bouncing:

----------


## Ivček

Drage moje ovisnice, molim pomoć za jednu buduću pelenašicu.
Ima li netko ovaj cover i kako je zadovoljan?

http://www.babycottonbottoms.com/thi...iapercover.htm

Ima li netko ove pelene?
BumGenius! Deluxe Bamboo Fitted
http://www.cottontailbaby.com/catalo...category%3D128

i ove

Pocket change cloth diaper
https://moiras.site5.com/~zannaduc/s...578&cat=0&page

Olivija, bg pocket se peru na 40 ako se dobro sjećam?

----------


## anjica

* Ima li netko ove pelene? 
BumGenius! Deluxe Bamboo Fitted* 

ja imam i super su mi :D

----------


## slava

> Pocket change cloth diaper
> https://moiras.site5.com/~zannaduc/s...578&cat=0&page


Mi smo ih imali 3 komada. Meni su bile super. Punila sam ih još jednim tanjim uloškom. Nisu preširoke između nogica. Prodala sam ih, bile su M veličina, pa počele stezati oko nogica koje su se ubucale   :Smile:

----------


## Ivček

Super ste, hvala puno na brzom odgovoru.

----------


## leonisa

samo da vam velim, da smo vec 4. dan bez prestanka u platnenim  :D 
inace kad idemo van i po noci  smo u jednokratnim. i onda je mama bila u ludnici zadnjih tjedan dana i vidjela je da pelene nestaju ali nije imala vremena kupiti ih. pa je dosao prvi dan bez jednokratnih- testirali smo noc. pa sutradan setnju. u koji god ducan sam usla nije bilo njene velicine i vec sam si mislila "to je znak". u nedjelju smo otisli u konzum, ni tamo nije bilo i onda sam rekla: to je to. treba nam jos covera i ulozaka, a i jos pelena tako da ove mozemo vratiti mari.

jest da mi je cudno da je ujutro mokra guza, ali sta sad, ne?  :Smile:

----------


## Dia

leonisa  :D

----------


## leonisa

sad, naravno imam majusni set pitanja  :Smile: 

da li za ove treba cover? 
Platnene pelene sa drukerima - Neva

jesu li OVO pocketice ili AIO (treba li cover za njih?)

ima li ko iskustva sa DRYBEES - MEDIUM LAVENDER AIO? lijepo izgledaju, ali jesu li ok? i koja je razlika izmedju DRYBEES - LAVENDER?

koje i cije uloske preporucate?

koje i cije covere?

rodina pusa mi je   :Heart:   i zao mi je sto ju cover kvari   :Sad:

----------


## Dia

> da li za ove treba cover? 
> Platnene pelene sa drukerima - Neva


da, za Nevu treba cover




> jesu li OVO pocketice ili AIO (treba li cover za njih?)


to su pocket pelene, i ne treba cover jer su one ujedno i AIO
znaci izvana je nepropusni sloj, unutra flis, a izmedu stavis punjenje





> koje i cije uloske preporucate?


ja sam jako zadovoljna racmanovim uloscima
za pocket su meni super od HH oni sa onim malim dodatnim kaj stavis u dzepic, imas ih kod pahuljice




> koje i cije covere?


smibove, ME ili popolini

----------


## Betty

Moja dobra prijateljica , a nasa Rodica  je otvorila temu  na Forumskoj burzi ,  pa molim neku od nasih divnih Forumasica  iz Zagreba da joj izadju u susret i prodaju jednu pelenicu koja joj toliko puno znaci  . :Heart:  

Evo linka http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=40562

Samo da napomenem da joj  niko za sada nije odgovorio , sto mi je stvarno nevjerovatno .  :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

leonisa, i mi smo od nedavno krenuli s platnenima :D  
ali nas muči pelenski osip, i svako malo stavim jednokratnu jer se jedino tada povuče  :Sad:  

e da, javih se samo da ti kažem da su meni pregenijalni coveri imse vimse, super mi drže i ne promoče, a pamučni su, te imaju imaju lijepe uzorke.

ja imam inače cijeli paket fitted pelena, nešto pocketica i aio, ali se polako prebacujem samo na pocketice, to mi najviše odgovara. i glasam za FB

----------


## may

što se osipa tiče,meni uskoro stižu svileni ulošci pa ti mogu možda prodati jedan da probaš da li će to riješiti stvar...
nama se crvenilo drstično smanjilo otkada smo u FB, BG i flis i stay dry linerima...
sorry za OT

----------


## vimmerby

> Samo da napomenem da joj  niko za sada nije odgovorio , sto mi je stvarno nevjerovatno .


rekla bih da je problem u tome što smo mi sve svoje rodine puse već dobrano stavile u upotrebu, a stelerina treba nekorištenu.   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

cure, tnx! Lutonjica, vec sam cekirala neke proizvode (a pogotovo kupace jer krecemo na bazen) 
jos pitanja: da li se moze otici po naruceno u baby shop ili se mora cekati dostava?

----------


## Lutonjica

čuj ja sam uzela dostavu na vrata, i već drugi dan dobila pelene   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

uuuu, damn...kako se zaustaviti...kako se odluciti...jao.

----------


## Olivija

> uuuu, damn...kako se zaustaviti...kako se odluciti...jao.


  :Laughing:  Nikako!!!

----------


## vimmerby

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uuuu, damn...kako se zaustaviti...kako se odluciti...jao.
> 
> 
>   Nikako!!!


  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

may, hvala na ponudi, ali ja uopće ne koristim uloške za pelene  :/ 

naše rješenje za sada je:
max 2 sata u jednoj peleni, onda dugo luftanje (za vrijeme kojeg se margita pokaka, pametno malo, pa nema drekeca u pelenama). po noći jednokratna  :/  plus čudotvorni uriage cu-zn.

----------


## snoopygirl

Lutonjica, zar ni pocketice ne pomažu kod osipa? U FB je guza čudotvorno suha.   :Smile:   I domaće maslinovo ulje je zaaaakon za osip.

Mi smo imali, tj još imam flisani cover, bummis polar, od onog maiden flisa i sav je bio mokar ujutro   :Sad:   . a tako mi je jeeeeepi.
od tad ME i popolini za noć, procuri ponekad, valjda kad se prevrće po noći. >Imse vimse nisam probala .....
leonisa, ja sam se samo tješila da su sve te pelene koje kupujem dobra investicija, tj da ih uvjek mogu prodati ako zagusti   :Grin:  
Uloške - kissalvuss i tetre, za pocketice thirsties. Racman noćni se može nositi sa thirsties. Njihov me flanel oduševio. Fantastično je mekan   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

imam samo 4 pocketice za sada   :Sad:   (FB, HH, DB i BG), pa onda kombiniram jednu fitted, pa jednu pocketicu, pa fitted, pa pocketicu i tako....
ali već 2 dana, otkad provodim ovu kombinaciju i ono što sam gore napisala, nema crvene guze.

----------


## may

lutonjice,mislila sam na svileni liner... nije klasični uložak, onako je tanak ko papirić

----------


## Lutonjica

aha, to je umjesto onih papirnatih koje koristim? na tu foru?

----------


## Dia

> aha, to je umjesto onih papirnatih koje koristim? na tu foru?


to se stavi da guza bude suha

----------


## vimmerby

meni je Imse Vimse cover super samo po danu kad mu češće mijenjam pelenu.

za noć je koma baš zbog pamučnog gornjeg sloja koji navlači vlagu van.

ME coveri su zakon! i s drukerima i na čičak. još nijednu noć mu nisu propustili.

----------


## leonisa

jel netko zna koliko se ceka imse vimse?
kupnja sa njihovog sitea?
zaljubila sam se u kupace gacice i trebaju nam 9.5. a baby shop nema velicinu.   :Sad: 
pelene mogu cekati sljedecu nabavu ali kupace, ne. 
ocu te i tocka  :Grin:

----------


## Vodenjak

> jel netko zna koliko se ceka imse vimse?
> kupnja sa njihovog sitea?
> zaljubila sam se u kupace gacice i trebaju nam 9.5. a baby shop nema velicinu.  
> pelene mogu cekati sljedecu nabavu ali kupace, ne. 
> ocu te i tocka


Imam ti ja žute i plave Imse Vimse do 12 kg, hoćeš korištene?

----------


## leonisa

kaj su vam male?
ocem, ocem  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vodenjak

Male, šmrc.
Dobio je dvoje nove, još kad bi se htio kupati, to bi bilo super.

----------


## Olivija

Sad ste i mene zarazile za kupaće.... A svrbi me prst već DANIMA!

----------


## Olivija

Sad ste i mene zarazile za kupaće.... A svrbi me prst već DANIMA!

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:  

a jos su i predivne!!!
(mi smo se zapalili za crvene i zute)

----------


## Vodenjak

leonisa, imaš pp

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa, imaš pp


 :/ 
sad ga nemam....al sam ga imala prije nekoliko sati i odgovorila ti. jesi ga dobila?

----------


## leonisa

sorry, forum steka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Elinor

Meni su OVE apsolutno prekrasne (hvala, *Kailash*, na linkovima). Pelene su od flisa, veličina small je za bebu 4-8 kg, a moja beba se treba roditi na početku ljeta. Da li će se skuhati u tome, ili da za ljeto nabavim od nekih drugih materijala?

----------


## klara

Ja razmišljam o tome da kupim 2 pelene i vidim kako će nam se svidjeti, pa onda odlučimo dalje. Recite mi molim vas što sve treba kupiti - ulošci, gačice  :?  (npr ako pričamo o Rodinim pelenama)

----------


## snoopygirl

Možeš kupiti dvije rodine uz koju dobiješ uložak, a gaćice npr MiB. Nisam ih još probala, al svi ih hvale.
Al na forumu ima dosta ponude i pelena i gaćica. ako ti smetaju korištene pelene, možda da uzmeš gaćice koje ne idu direkt na kožu. Preporučujem popolini ili motherease  od 'stranjskih' gaćica. 
Vjeruj, svakako će ti se svidjeti   :Wink:  . samo ih treba sve isprobati i naučiti rukovati s njima. recimo prije 5 mjeseci sam došla do zaključka da fb niš nevalja i da ih sve prodajem.   :Grin:   istina je, istina. Sad mi malo fali da upotpunim cijelu kolekciju, nedam ih za ništa   :Grin:

----------


## stephanie

*Elinor* meni su te AIO prekrasne, ali nema dostave u Croatiu, ali ima Yugoslavia.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Olivija

Elinor - pelenice su prekrasne! A flis ti je inače dobar za ljeto!

----------


## snoopygirl

Tek sad vidim link   :Embarassed:  
Predivne su, samo nama flis uopće ne drži   :Sad:

----------


## Olivija

Ja sam upravo bila brzoprstićka za lava, no s(kršitelj koda)ing je 23, pelena 31,5...  :/  ODUSTALA!

----------


## leonisa

stigao je paket od Vodenjaka!!!! :D  :D 
Lea je poludila!! prvo e sve povadila van, pa kad sam slozila nazad u kutiju, opet je vadila van i na kraju usla u kutiju i "kupala se u pelenama"!!!

evo fotke:  Leina skrinjica 
prve tri su Lein rodjendanski poklon od Tiwi i Patrika a ostalo je paket koji je jutros stigao i vec je u masini, jos malo pa ce na strik pa Leinu guzu!!

Vodenjak kissssssssssssssssssssssssssss   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## leonisa

Elinor, pelene su ko iz bajke, predivne, ali stvarno predivne!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## may

paket od koga?  :?    :Laughing:

----------


## momze

Leonisa, lijepa ti je gomilica. Znaci i ti si se zarazila?   :Grin:  
Neka, neka... 

A Lea, kako je ona narasla!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Olivija

Ma zapravo ne: naše bebe u platnenim pelenama su predivne! Lea je preslatka!!!

----------


## may

paket od koga?  :?    :Laughing:

----------


## Vodenjak

Hm, znači svidjele su joj se. Please slike s bazena u Imse Vimse. Puse ljepotici i nadam se da će joj bar nešto odgovarati.

----------


## Olivija

Ma zapravo ne: naše bebe u platnenim pelenama su predivne! Lea je preslatka!!!

----------


## leonisa

tnx cure!
Olivija- tako je, nase bebe  :Heart: 
momze- aha....trese me groznica  :Smile: 

Vodenjak, nadam se da joj se nisu TOLIKO svidjele da ce ih ko Marin skidati i drzati u rukama.

(btw. meni L. skida jednokratne nadam se da ce cicak biti jaci  :Grin:  )

----------


## Dolisa

:Zaljubljen:  

Lea je prekrasna, a i Tyler voli svoje pelene, pogotovo kad ih tek stavim, pa me gleda u oci dok ja govorim ne, ne, i skida cicak. Pocela sam kupovati samo pelene s drukerima...

----------


## leonisa

jao isprobali SB pocketice i odusevljena sam!!! 
1. ovaj materijal (jel to flis?) propusti mokracu u ulozak ali on nioje mokar i guza nije mokra.
2. tako su mekane i male i slatke i guza je manja nego u jednokratnim i ona je slobodnija.
3. totalno sam odusevljena!!! jest da nije za dugu upotrebu, ali i onako jedno pisanje po peleni, ne  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> Ja sam upravo bila brzoprstićka za lava, no s(kršitelj koda)ing je 23, pelena 31,5...  :/  ODUSTALA!


Ako ću sebi naručivati, naručim ti lava, nema frke!  :Love:

----------


## vimmerby

*Olivija*, s(kršitelj koda)ing 23 čega?!
pa kaj ih šalju s olovom?!

----------


## Vodenjak

> jao isprobali SB pocketice i odusevljena sam!!! 
> 1. ovaj materijal (jel to flis?) propusti mokracu u ulozak ali on nioje mokar i guza nije mokra.
> 2. tako su mekane i male i slatke i guza je manja nego u jednokratnim i ona je slobodnija.
> 3. totalno sam odusevljena!!! jest da nije za dugu upotrebu, ali i onako jedno pisanje po peleni, ne


Te koje sam ti poslala su stari model jer im je logo naprijed pa tu puštaju, ali nove imaju logo iza i fenomenalne su. Najmanje pelene ikad viđene. Brzo se suše, lijepo izgledaju, ma  :Heart:  Na sb stranicama uvijek imaju neku akciju pa svrati koji put tamo...

----------


## Vodenjak

I da mislim da je uložak mikrofibra ili nešto takvo

----------


## leonisa

da, SB su se prve osusile.
bas surfam njihovim siteom   :Zaljubljen:  
jako su udobne i meke!

----------


## MARIE

Mi imamo 8 mjeseci i isto bismo tako rado bili platneni. Mi bismo prvo naručili par komada da isprobamo i da uvjerimo taticu i baku da je to super. E sad pitanja:

Koje su najjednostavinije za korištenje (možda AIO) i gdje ih naručiti u HR?

Spominju se često HM pelene, kakve su te , i u kojem HM-u ih ima?

Uz ove Rodine znači bi nam nedostajao tzv Cover, a gdje se to kupi?

Najesen ćemo u jaslice, kakva su iskustva u vezi platnenih u jaslicama?

Hvala

----------


## MARIE

Ispravljam se, sad mi je odjednom sinulo da HM nije čuveni HM nego "home made"  :Laughing:   Učimo sporo ali sigurno

----------


## vimmerby

bez brige MARIE, taj HM je česta početna zabluda. 
govorim čisto iz iskustva.   :Grin:  

meni su sad sve jednostavne, i zaštitne mu stavljam bez probema - ali inače uz AIO skroz jednostavne su i pocket pelene. njih u Hr, i jednih i drugih imaš u www.babyshop.hr dok poketica imaš na www.pahuljica.hr

odličan cover tj. zaštitne gaćice ima ti www.smib.net , imaš dobre isto u babyshopu i u pahuljici

s vrtićima još nemam iskustva

btw. welcome!

----------


## Dolisa

MARIE :D 

Pogledaj malo ove linkove, sve je u Hrvatskoj:

www.smib.net

www.pahuljica.hr

www.babyshop.hr

Na ovoj prvoj adresi imas hvaljene covere, i nisu skupi. Preporucam da uzmes nekoliko razlicitih rabljenih koje se prodaju na Forumskoj Burzi (a stalno se nesto prodaje) cisto da vidis koje vam pasu, a i dodje ti jeftinije.
 Nama je 7 mjeseci i uglavnom koristimo kombinaciju fitted+cover, kakica je jos uvijek tekuca, nekako su nam najpouzdanije. Ne treba ti neka filozofija da ih naucis namjestiti, samo malo prakse.

----------


## Dolisa

Vimmerby, pisale smo u isto vrijeme! 

Btw, ovaj ti je novi avatar bas ce-ce!

----------


## kailash

*vimmerby* ja bi natrag puheka u avatar!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## MARIE

hvala, selimo na burzu u potrazi za pelenicama :D

----------


## snoopygirl

leonisa kako je narasla  :shock:  nemoš vjerovat kako vrijeme leti....
 :Love:   preslatka je!   :Heart:

----------


## vimmerby

čisti OT;

Dolisa, tnx!





> *vimmerby* ja bi natrag puheka u avatar!!!


iako ga jako volim, ovo je trenutačni zamjenski! 
vratit će se puhovski samo kad sredim photoshop jer mi je muka od ovih mutnih i zrnatih slika koje mi ispadaju...

----------


## may

> *vimmerby* ja bi natrag puheka u avatar!!!


a mi bi Sunčanu   :Razz:   :Kiss:

----------


## Olivija

Hoćemo Oskara i Sunčanu u avatare!!!!

----------


## kailash

Ne dam  :Razz:

----------


## Olivija

> Ne dam


  :Laughing:  A morale smo te bar malo podbosti!   :Kiss:

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne dam 
> 
> 
>   A morale smo te bar malo podbosti!


  :Kiss:

----------


## may

morati ćemo zaposlitit paparazze..   :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

8)   :Laughing:

----------


## sbuczkow

Malo podizem. I mi bi presli na platnene pa me zanima koje se najbrze suše, nemam sušilicu a nekad mi roba zna danima visjeti u sobi ako se radi o malo debljoj tkanini. Kakve su rodine puse po tom pitanju? A smib? Neke preporuke? Znam da ste vec sve zivo ispisale, ali totalno nista ne razumijem, jos sa svim ovim kraticama...   :Embarassed:  Ako se nekome da, moze i na pp.

----------


## may

hoćeš jednu veličinu ili ćeš po veličinama kupovati?

----------


## djuli

Nemojte se smijati ali ja imam tri(3) pelenice i jedne zastitne i danas smo probale da vidimo kako nam ide i naravno odlucila ja definitivno se preobratit!  :Laughing:  
Pa je sad pitanje koliko mi pelenica treba za pocetak (jer ako sam dobro skuzila kad krenes s skupljanjem nemozes stat   :Laughing:  )
buduci da uskoro stize jos jedna guza za prematanje?
I sta je s velicinama?Isplati li se uzimat najmanje za novorodjence ili one size?

----------


## sbuczkow

> hoćeš jednu veličinu ili ćeš po veličinama kupovati?


Kao da sad trenutno to znam.  :Smile:  Gledala sam rodine i one smibove i te mi se nekako svidjaju. Isto tako, pogledala sam i onaj linke sto je netko tu poslao na Mother-ease sajtu. Jesu to sve jedne velicine? Vidim tu da uglavnom razlicitim guzama odgovaraju razlicite stvari pa ne znam od cega bih pocela. Tako da sam mislila poceti s par rodinih pa vidjeti kako ce to ici. Sto preporucujes?  Brine me jedino to sušenje jer mi je balkon dosta loš, velika je vlaga vani pa većinu robe sušim doma. Netko mi je spominjao da postoje  platnene koje su izradjene od dva dijela, tako da se izvlaci onaj dio iznutra i pere se samo "tanka" pelena. Znas li mozda koje su to? I je li bolje po velicinama ili jedne velicine? Tnx.   :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

rodine puse se meni suse jako dugo u odnosu na ostale pelene

postoje ti pocket pelene, to su te kaj se ulozak vadi van i super su brzo suhe no ne preporucaju se za male bebe zbog tekuce kakice koja lako onda izade van, a i slabije drze od fitted pelena, one idu po velicinama
unutra ide ulozak ili tetra pelena koja se isto pere, al se lako susi

ME su one size pelene jer se mogu smanjiti 

neki prosjek ti je 20-25 pelena

----------


## Olivija

sbuczkow i djuli - skinite si vodič iz mog potpisa  :Smile:

----------


## djuli

Ma proucila sam ja tvoj vodic(vise puta) i super je sad kao znam nesto ali nekako mi draze gnjavit druge   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Olivija

:Grin:

----------


## Olivija

:Grin:

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuczkow i djuli - skinite si vodič iz mog potpisa


Jako lijepo i jednostavno napisano. Svaka cast na trudu  :Kiss:  Nego, tamo pise da se do 6 mj preporučuje koristiti fitted pelene. T je dosta velika beba pa ne znam ima li to ikakve veze i da li bi onda mogli odmah poceti s ovim pelenama jedne velicine? Jer bi mi kupnja jednih pa za 3 mjeseca drugih bio malo prevelik financijski zalogaj.   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

margita ima samo mjesec i pol i 5 kg, nosi fitted, ali isto tako i AIO, pocketice i one size. nijedne joj ne propuštaju (osim HH   :Sad:   )
čak provodi noć u FB s 2 uloška, i ništa joj ne propusti i po 10 sati.

----------


## sbuczkow

> Naruči si svakako promo paket od Mother Easea - prekrasna frotirska pelena (za noć) i odličan cover za nekih stotianjk kunića ( Mother-ease® Cloth Diapers
> Introductory Offer  )Kako ja puno više koristim pocket i aio, to nam je jedini cover kojeg uopće imamo...


Bila sam tamo i nisam vidjela da imaju taj promo paket i za inozemstvo   :?  :Sad:

----------


## Olivija

Idi na http://www.motherease.com/, pa u product and shopping, pa po linkovima za international orders (vodi te 3-4 puta)... 

Fitted se preporučaju za mlađe bebe dok još imaju tekuću stolicu (a i zato jer su pamučne), no svi proizvođači nude i pocketice i AIO za već od rođenja. 

Lutonjice - pa kaj je sad s HH? Taman si se pohvalila kako drže i noć!?

----------


## Lutonjica

do prekjučer su nam bile super, sad nam propuštaju... valjda se udebljala, promijenila oblik guze, nemam pojma što je. srećom imam samo 3 HH (odnosno 2 HH i 1 DB a meni je to isto), pa neću previše plakati

----------


## snoopygirl

Lutonjica, možda nisi dobro namjestila insert? nama se znao prefold skupiti u FB i puštale su. Čime puniš? di puštaju, oko nogica ili na trbuščiću?

osjećam se ko savjetnica  :Grin:

----------


## snoopygirl

i još jedno, to su pocketice s flisom izvana ili pull?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica, možda nisi dobro namjestila insert? nama se znao prefold skupiti u FB i puštale su. Čime puniš? di puštaju, oko nogica ili na trbuščiću?
> 
> osjećam se ko savjetnica


oko nogica puštaju.
sumnjam da je riječ o umetanju inserta (koristim originalne), obzirom da nam mjesec dana nisu propuštale, a sad su najednom počele.

----------


## Lutonjica

pul izvana

----------


## snoopygirl

Nama je bila ista stvar i predpostavljam da je punjenje. 
FB punim s thirsties insertom i tetrom složenom da taman stane u najužem dijelu. probaj malo pojačati punjenje i dobro ražširiti insert.
Ja sam bila u napasti prodati sve FB koliko me živciralo to curenje.

----------


## sbuczkow

> Idi na http://www.motherease.com/, pa u product and shopping, pa po linkovima za international orders (vodi te 3-4 puta)...


Aha, evo nasla  :Kiss:

----------


## sbuczkow

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Idi na http://www.motherease.com/, pa u product and shopping, pa po linkovima za international orders (vodi te 3-4 puta)...
> 
> 
> Aha, evo nasla


Zaboravih pitati, koju velicinu covera da odaberem? Najvecu? Tvrtko ima 7 kila

----------


## enela

> sbuczkow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Olivija prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma kakvi! Slatkica ima blizu 9 kg i super nam je M. Nosi i ML, ali te su joj malo velike oko struka, na nogicama nisu jer ima buckaste nogice.

----------


## may

potpisujem

----------


## djuli

Nemogu izdrzat moram s nekim podjelit veselje narucila sam paketic Dora i jos par HM  :D

----------


## Olivija

:D

----------


## Olivija

:D

----------


## sbuczkow

Evo ja narucila promotivne od ME. Jedva cekam da to stigne.  :D  A sad me zanima da li da isprobam jos neke (smib i roda) i onda da se odlucim za jedne i uzmem paket istih ili da kupujem na "refužo"?  :Smile:

----------


## Olivija

Sve ovisi koji si znak u horoskopu!   :Laughing:  Voliš li šarenilo pa da svaki puta biraš koje bi stavila, da pašu iz bodić i čarapice ili jednostavno uz tvoje raspoloženje, ili više voliš uredni štrik, pa kada ih izložiš na suncu a ono:  :shock:  sve pod konac nanizano!

----------


## djuli

Ja sam za "refužo" tako se stalno necemu veseliš :D 
Cuj mene iskusne  :Laughing:

----------


## sbuczkow

> Sve ovisi koji si znak u horoskopu!   Voliš li šarenilo pa da svaki puta biraš koje bi stavila, da pašu iz bodić i čarapice ili jednostavno uz tvoje raspoloženje, ili više voliš uredni štrik, pa kada ih izložiš na suncu a ono:  :shock:  sve pod konac nanizano!


Ovo zadnje definitivno ne.   :Grin:   Bas gledam danas, jedemo muz i ja rucak, a kad ono kod njega svi ostaci uredno poslagani i svi sastojci na tanjuru, a ispod mene hrpa mrvica i sve zbrckano na tanjuru- dakle definitivno ne smijem uzeti pelene jedne vrste.   :Smile:  Ok, a sad ono sto mi je trenutno bitnije- trebam li kupiti jedan komplet jer je to financijski isplativije a kasnije sakupljati šarene ili ispada jednako financijski?

----------


## Olivija

Stavi si različite siteove u favorites i čekaj gdje su koje snižene. Imaš također i neke siteove koji ti javljaju gdje i kada je sniženje (mislim da je link stavila Coccinela). A na pakete baš i nije neki fascinantni popust kako bi se očekivalo. Ako hoćeš proći nešto povoljnije u konačnici, kupuj više one-size i two-size pelena, a manje onih po brojevima (pogotovo s malim rasponom kilaže). Imaš sad već dosta one-size pocketica, tako da ne moraš gledati samo u fitted smjeru.

----------


## snoopygirl

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sve ovisi koji si znak u horoskopu!   Voliš li šarenilo pa da svaki puta biraš koje bi stavila, da pašu iz bodić i čarapice ili jednostavno uz tvoje raspoloženje, ili više voliš uredni štrik, pa kada ih izložiš na suncu a ono:  :shock:  sve pod konac nanizano!
> 
> 
> Ovo zadnje definitivno ne.    Bas gledam danas, jedemo muz i ja rucak, a kad ono kod njega svi ostaci uredno poslagani i svi sastojci na tanjuru, a ispod mene hrpa mrvica i sve zbrckano na tanjuru- dakle definitivno ne smijem uzeti pelene jedne vrste.   Ok, a sad ono sto mi je trenutno bitnije- trebam li kupiti jedan komplet jer je to financijski isplativije a kasnije sakupljati šarene ili ispada jednako financijski?


draga, platnene i financije nikako ne idu u isti post   :Nope:   :Coffee:  







 :Laughing:

----------


## sbuczkow

> draga, platnene i financije nikako ne idu u isti post


Je, ali znas ono, raspitujes se kako stoji situacija i nadas se da ce netko reci, ima ti rasprodaja tamo i tamo.   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

Vidiš da nagovaramo Cekanu i Coccinelu - pa ništ!!   :Laughing:

----------


## sbuczkow

evo taman gledam ponude nasih sivacica i mislim da cu se za pocetak odluciti za od svake po koju   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> evo taman gledam ponude nasih sivacica i mislim da cu se za pocetak odluciti za od svake po koju


dobar početak...onda znaš koje su ti najbolje....pa uzmeš više tih ak želiš...il, postaneš ovisnik i kolekcionar...pa...moraš imat sve!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## lucylu

i citajuci vas i gledajuci stranice platnenih pelena odlucili se i mi za tu opciju. Beba stize 14.08 i vec sam pocela prikupljati. 
Kupila sam dvije cuddlebuns, jednu ME i jednu Berry Plush AIO za sada. Koliko sam shvatila citajuci vas za pocetak bi trebala koristiti fitted a kasnije mozemo vise-manje sve  :/  
Imate li jos kakvih savjeta za mene pocetnicu?   :Trep trep:

----------


## zmaj

> i citajuci vas i gledajuci stranice platnenih pelena odlucili se i mi za tu opciju. Beba stize 14.08 i vec sam pocela prikupljati. 
> Kupila sam dvije cuddlebuns, jednu ME i jednu Berry Plush AIO za sada. Koliko sam shvatila citajuci vas za pocetak bi trebala koristiti fitted a kasnije mozemo vise-manje sve  :/  
> Imate li jos kakvih savjeta za mene pocetnicu?


 :D  ajme novi platnenaši!!!  :D 
linkove sve imaš??:
www.pahuljica.hr
www.babyshop.hr
www.kamaris.hr
http://smib.net/index.php?cPath=36_6...a5b8a25c989bae
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=287&Show=2407
kontakte teta šivalica???

osobno: što razvrsnije to bolje...iako postoje kak ti ga povoljniji paketi s cca 20ak pelena.... da, dobro si zaključila, za male bebače najbolje su fitted pelene...trebaju ti i zaštitne gaćice!! kažu da je dovoljno cca 20ak pelenica... nama je trebalo više!! jer sam ga nekad znala presvuć i do 10puta!!! ostale pojmove znaš?? pocket pelena?? AIO?? al, to i onak kasnije!!
ispričaj nam kak to da ste se odlučili za platnene!!!?

----------


## zmaj

ups...u brzini predvidjeh da si već dobro potkovana!! aio i ostalo!! meni je trebalo duuuže!!

----------


## lucylu

evo procitala sam sto god sam nasla na netu, uzimala salabahter od vas - imam oko kompa dva papira puna natuknica,
sve te sajtove pogledala, a s nekih i narucila  :D 
odlucih malo, pomalo prikupljati, tako kad beba stigne da sve bude spremno
nekako mi je glupasto kupovati cijeli paket od 20 pelena za pocetak, mislim zar ga nece izrasti za nekih par mjeseci  :?  a uostalom kad se kombinira dobijes toliko razlicitih boja, dezena i na kraju oblika   :Zaljubljen:  
jedva cekam vidjeti malu guzu u toliko boja  :D

----------


## lucylu

e da kako sam se odlucila - pa citajuci vas. U pocetku sam mislila na starinski nacin, znaci tetra pelene + trokuti + gacice, a kad sam pocela istrazivati preko interneta zaljubila se u njih, financije nisu tu bile nesto presudne, koliko izbacivanje kemije od bebine guze - sve te extra upijajuce gelove i gluposti. A na kraju opet procure.
ne vidim neki problem pri pranju pelena, pa ionako masina pere skoro svaki dan.

i najvaznije ponovo na kraju, pa zar se ne zaljubite u njih kad ih vidite!
pa cak se MM raspekmezio zamisljajuci malu guzu u tome. Odmah smo narucili tockastu Berry Plush jer dalmatinera vise nije bilo.

Sada cekamo da u babyshopa dode zeleni racman tako da narucimo njih za noc, zar nisu cukrene   :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

> evo procitala sam sto god sam nasla na netu, uzimala salabahter od vas - imam oko kompa dva papira puna natuknica,
> sve te sajtove pogledala, a s nekih i narucila  :D 
> odlucih malo, pomalo prikupljati, tako kad beba stigne da sve bude spremno
> nekako mi je glupasto kupovati cijeli paket od 20 pelena za pocetak, mislim zar ga nece izrasti za nekih par mjeseci  :?  a uostalom kad se kombinira dobijes toliko razlicitih boja, dezena i na kraju oblika   
> jedva cekam vidjeti malu guzu u toliko boja  :D


ma imaš tzv one size pelenice...to su univrzalne...kopčaju se na drukere..od rođenja pa do....odvikavanja...tipa Kamaris il Rodina pusa il Smibova Dora!! ....i ja osobno više volim što šarenije!!!

----------


## zmaj

> i najvaznije ponovo na kraju, pa zar se ne zaljubite u njih kad ih vidite!
> pa cak se MM raspekmezio zamisljajuci malu guzu u tome. Odmah smo narucili tockastu Berry Plush jer dalmatinera vise nije bilo.
> 
> Sada cekamo da u babyshopa dode zeleni racman tako da narucimo njih za noc, zar nisu cukrene


znači vi ste ti koji ste mi oteli točkasti Berry P??!!!   :Grin:   ha ha..i kakav je??
je zdravije, ljepše, šarenije...pelena guze!!

----------


## lucylu

jos mi nije stigao   :Crying or Very sad:   cekam da ga pomazim   :Klap:

----------


## zmaj

> jos mi nije stigao    cekam da ga pomazim


mi imamo Stacionar leopard!! njami njami!! al one su u biti zaštitne!!! najnovije su nam print pocket   :Zaljubljen:  .... sutra dibivam fitted zebra...neki dan sam dobila fitted s ovcom na guzi i čupavim plavim obalcima na guzi ah!!!

----------


## Olivija

lucylu - pitaj Kailash koje je ona imala na početku: znam da je uzimala i newborn i small, pa čisto da vidiš koliko ih brzo beba preraste. Mislim da je njena beba najmlađa tu na platnenima.

----------


## lucylu

evo stigla mi cuddlebums  :D  :D 
ali ima neka greska, narucila sam dvije a dobila jednu, i to ne onu koju sam narucila. teta Sophie je napravila neku gresku. Sad sam joj poslala emajl pa cemo vidjeti.

i stigla mi iz Canade prije nego ova iz Zagreba :? ludilo

i bez carine i poreza  8) ravno na kucnu adresu

----------


## Olivija

:D  - i ~~~~~ da pošalju prave cuddlebumsice!

----------


## Lutonjica

*lucylu*, margiti su newborn bile premale već sa 2 tjedna.
što se tiče small pelenica, evo u njima je već 2 mjeseca, i još će neko vrijeme tako. medium joj je još prevelik. inače je dosta velika beba.

----------


## Zoranova draga

Vidis, a moja je nosila newborn skoro 4 meseca. Rodjena je sitna, i posle je rasla vise u duzinu.

----------


## Lutonjica

da je zara nosila platnene, i njoj bi nb dugo trajale (ona je bila 3 mjeseca u veličini 50-56)
margita je rođena sa skoro istim mjerama kao zara (zara 3000 g i 48 cm, margita 3060 g i 49 cm), ali drukčije raste, evo još nema 2 mjeseca a već nosi 62-68

----------


## Zoranova draga

Inace, ja sam platnene pelene nabavila pre porodjaja, da bi me sve cekalo spremno i beba bila od pocetka u pamuku. Iako mogu reci da su se meni isplatile te XS pelenice, upravo zbog ovoga sto je Lutonjica napisala, njihova nabavka je prilicno kockanje (sa malim sansama za dobitak).

----------


## lucylu

ja sam ipak za pocetak kupila newborn, nikad neznas kako ce biti, uzela sam par komada pa cemo se ravnati po tome, jesam uzela i jedne medium te cemo vjerovatno za poslije   :Grin:  

teta Sophie ce mi ipak poslati jos jednu, neznam kako joj se desila takva greska - a sto ces, tko radi taj i grijesi   :Wink:

----------


## enela

> evo stigla mi cuddlebums  :D  :D 
> ali ima neka greska, narucila sam dvije a dobila jednu, i to ne onu koju sam narucila. teta Sophie je napravila neku gresku. Sad sam joj poslala emajl pa cemo vidjeti.
> 
> i stigla mi iz Canade prije nego ova iz Zagreba :? ludilo
> 
> i bez carine i poreza  8) ravno na kucnu adresu


Mislim da je meni stigao tvoj paket, a tebi moj   :Laughing:  vidi
Ajde mi se javi na pp.

----------


## lucylu

pp poslan

----------


## vimmerby

jadna Sophie sva se zbunila pred navalom iz Hrvatske!   :Smile:  

ko joj je kriv kad je May spora!   :Grin:

----------


## djuli

Evo da se pohvalim stigao paket Dora (mali) i jos pet kom HM pa sad kombiniramo jer naravno da nam nije dovoljno ipak su to dvije guze a mm mi rece nadam se da sad vise nema kupovanja a siroti jos nije svjestan da smo tek poceli  :Laughing:

----------


## may

> Evo da se pohvalim stigao paket Dora (mali) i jos pet kom HM pa sad kombiniramo jer naravno da nam nije dovoljno ipak su to dvije guze a mm mi rece nadam se da sad vise nema kupovanja a siroti jos nije svjestan da smo tek poceli


to me podsjeća na mog mm -a   :Grin:

----------


## Dolisa

Djuli  :D

----------


## upornamama

Molim vas pomoc. I mi bi platnene ali nemam pojma odakle krenuti. Dakle, beba mi ima 6 mj, malo vise od 8kg, oko 75 cm duzine. Sad me zanima, koje pelene kupiti, gdje naruciti, a da mu traju do odvikavanja od pelena, i po mogucnosti da budu i za drugo dijete koje bih htjela imati. Dakle, od rodjenja do odvikavanja. 
Nemam pojma sto su to coveri, zastitne gacice, kako se odrazavaju, kako se peru, koliko mi ih treba...

----------


## bimba iaia

> Molim vas pomoc. I mi bi platnene ali nemam pojma odakle krenuti. Dakle, beba mi ima 6 mj, malo vise od 8kg, oko 75 cm duzine. Sad me zanima, koje pelene kupiti, gdje naruciti, a da mu traju do odvikavanja od pelena, i po mogucnosti da budu i za drugo dijete koje bih htjela imati. Dakle, od rodjenja do odvikavanja. 
> Nemam pojma sto su to coveri, zastitne gacice, kako se odrazavaju, kako se peru, koliko mi ih treba...


Ovo sam ja htjela napisat...samo moja bimba ima 10kg i 10,5mj. 
Svašta sam pročitala,zbrkale me informacije.
Mislim da bi neke one-size,(jer nisam baš pri lovi),al ipak valjda se nisam kasno sjetila.  :Grin:  
Koje su najjednostanije?
Na RP idu zaštitne,jelda?
Totalno sam zbunjena,valjda ću se snaći,al odkud početi :?

----------


## zmaj

www.babyshop.hr
www.pahuljica.hr
http://smib.net/index.php?cPath=36_6...d6b637db883e18
www.kamaris.hr
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=287&Show=2410

eto malo surfajte

----------


## Ana :-)

I mi se prebacujemo na platnene :D 

Cijeli vikend ih samo naručujem....niti ne znam koliko sam love ubila   :Grin:

----------


## bimba iaia

Puležanka : ) ,ča si zela?
Kako perete,da sve sam pročitala,al mi nije jasno da vam se to opere na 40-60?  Ili uloške iskuhavate? 
Možda da sam ih vidla uživo,bi mi bilo puno toga jasnije.
Koje bi, danas kad ste puno iskusnije, uzele za probat?
MM nije oduševljen idejom,pita se kad ću ih stić oprat("kad jedva njega operem").Ohladi me ko ova kiša vani!
Baš sam pokisla  :Sad:

----------


## enela

> Puležanka : ) ,ča si zela?
> Kako perete,da sve sam pročitala,al mi nije jasno da vam se to opere na 40-60?  Ili uloške iskuhavate? 
> Možda da sam ih vidla uživo,bi mi bilo puno toga jasnije.
> Koje bi, danas kad ste puno iskusnije, uzele za probat?
> MM nije oduševljen idejom,pita se kad ću ih stić oprat("kad jedva njega operem").Ohladi me ko ova kiša vani!
> Baš sam pokisla


Ja ti sve, baš sve, obavezno perem na 70, a dosta često i sve iskuham. Koristim ih 6 mjeseci i još su sve u super stanju.

----------


## Olivija

Evo mene opet s mojim vodičem: skinite si vodič iz potpisa. Tamo ima o tipovima i održavanju, i opisi popularnijih pelena s komentarima. / možda se uskoro odlučim i za upotpunjavanje liste  :Wink:  /

I ja sam krenula dosta kasno, ali niti jednom nisam zažalila!

----------


## sbuczkow

> Evo mene opet s mojim vodičem: skinite si vodič iz potpisa.


 Ne mogu ga otvoriti vec nekoliko dana...  :/

----------


## Olivija

sbuczkow -pošaljem ti ga sutra e-mailom. o.k.?

----------


## Mama Medo

> Puležanka : ) ,ča si zela?
> Kako perete,da sve sam pročitala,al mi nije jasno da vam se to opere na 40-60?  Ili uloške iskuhavate? 
> Možda da sam ih vidla uživo,bi mi bilo puno toga jasnije.
> Koje bi, danas kad ste puno iskusnije, uzele za probat?
> MM nije oduševljen idejom,pita se kad ću ih stić oprat("kad jedva njega operem").Ohladi me ko ova kiša vani!
> Baš sam pokisla


pranje nije nikakav problem niti uzima puno vremena! 
prljave pelene (kad ih se skupi 3-4) isperem u vodi (u koju dodam 2-3 kapi čajevca/lavande), iscjedim i ubacim u kantu. pelene perem svaki drugi dan. navečer prije spavanja ih iz kante prebacim u mašinu i dodam žličicu detergenta i par kapi čajevca (ne stavljam ocat kad koristimo vodu iz šterne). perem ih cca na 65-70 stupnjeva (mogu tako namjestiti mašinu), tu i tamo na 90. mašinu upalim po noći kad idem na wc ili MM ujutro kad ide na posao, tako da ih mogu objesiti ujutro kad ustanemo. ako je sunce i/ili bura za nekoliko sati su uglavnom suhe (pocketice za 30 minuta). popodne si napunim pocketice i složim ih sve u ormar. slijedeći dan onda nemam nikakvog posla s pelenama (osim to ispiranje prljavih 2-3 puta dnevno, al tak su mi drage da to uopće nije problem   :Wink:  )

----------


## upornamama

> sbuczkow -pošaljem ti ga sutra e-mailom. o.k.?


Molim te, moze i meni? Ni ja ne mogu skinuti. Saljem ti pp sa mailom. Hvala

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuczkow -pošaljem ti ga sutra e-mailom. o.k.?


super!   :Kiss:

----------


## bimba iaia

Hvala,Olivija,za vodič   :Kiss: 
Still thinking   :Joggler:

----------


## aries24

> prljave pelene (kad ih se skupi 3-4) isperem u vodi (u koju dodam 2-3 kapi čajevca/lavande), iscjedim i ubacim u kantu.


ja još jednostavnije
kad skinem pelenu, odmah ju isperem i bacim u kantu (bez vode)
uzme mi pola minute
to mi dođe ko pranje ruku
kad se kanta napuni bacim u mašinu

ne koristim eterična ulja i ništa ne smrdi, iako imam veliko kenjalo   :Razz:

----------


## kailash

ja isto kao Aries. ništa ne smrdi  :Smile:

----------

